
Stop Saying Smart Cities - Bruce Sterling - walterbell
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/02/stupid-cities/553052/?single_page=true
======
Piskvorrr
Not popular with the HN crowd, for obvious reasons - we like gadgets and
consider ourselves capable of getting into the upper echelons of such cities.

~~~
walterbell
This particular article is interesting because the author, Bruce Sterling, is
known by the HN crowd:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bruce%20sterling](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bruce%20sterling)

